# Unique wearing experience -- S.A.R. Rescue Timer



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been messing with wrist watches for over 50 years. The SAR is the first one I am not bonding with, but it is not the watch's fault.

It is the quintessential tool watch and I like wearing that genre as much as the next guy, or girl. But for me, the SAR is a little too much "tool" for my taste. The question/comment that comes up frequently here is watch "versatility"; is it "Boardroom to Barroom" capable? The SAR is not. But that's the way she goes.

How are you doing with yours?

Addendum (May 29, 2022): After wearing subject watch for four consecutive weeks, there is one thing I am NOT going to complain about, its precision. Here are its four weekly derived average daily rates, respectively: +3.0, +2.8, +3.0, +2.9.


----------



## James Meacham (Jun 8, 2021)

It's one of the two watches I wear regularly. In fact, I'm in the process of selling all of my watches with the exception of a few with sentimental value and my two everyday wearers: the SAR Rescue Timer, and the Cartier Santos L. A few of my sentimental watches fill in some gaps, but I feel like I can wear the Rescue Timer with anything up to business wear and Cartier for business casual all the way to black tie (I know you're supposed to wear some sleek Bauhaus wafer-thin watch for dinner wear, but I honestly don't think there are 100 people in the world who would know that if I show up in tuxedo (white or black tie) and my white Cartier). The point regarding the Rescue Timer is that, especially with the metal/rubber band, it's so solid, so simple, and so...perfect for what it is, I am feeling like it is part of essentially a two-watch collection. You could be working on your boat, typing a report on an airplane, or be out hiking in the woods at night b/c the lume is the best I've seen on _any_ watch. Lasts 4-5 hours with a good blast from a blight LED light. So, yeah, I'm going to disagree with you on this one. It's not fancy, but it is tough, beautifully made, and allows you to tell time in a greater variety of situations than any other watch I've ever owned:


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't buy mine for versatility. I bought it because it's a tough, well-built, tool watch. And sharp-looking, imho.


----------



## Gallowglass (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m headed towards a 2 watch collection and my SAR will be my mainstay along with a more formal watch for rare occasions. It’s a tool and reflects it. Being “pretty” was never part of the development process and I love it for that. Simple and direct design for a specific job.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

How would you guys say it wears size-wise compared to other 42mm watches, smaller or larger? Can someone provide the crystal diameter please?

If the rubber bezel gets damaged can I assume one can easily order another and just pop off the old and put on the new? 

Does the woodpecker-neck really help maintain timekeeping due to impact and might there be any tests that show that?

Thanks!


----------



## Gallowglass (Sep 16, 2020)

I think it wears smaller than 42mm personally but I like large watches. I’m not sure about your second point. Third question, I think it’s super accurate so far and I’ve banged it about. I’ve been surprised.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Gallowglass said:


> I think it wears smaller than 42mm personally but I like large watches. I’m not sure about your second point. Third question, I think it’s super accurate so far and I’ve banged it about. I’ve been surprised.


Thanks for the reply. My 2nd point was if the black rubber bezel piece gets nicked or gouged, can a replacement be ordered.


----------



## James Meacham (Jun 8, 2021)

Gallowglass said:


> I think it wears smaller than 42mm personally but I like large watches. I’m not sure about your second point. Third question, I think it’s super accurate so far and I’ve banged it about. I’ve been surprised.


Def wears like a 41mm or even a 40mm. I'm not sure why, entirely, but it wears both hefty and small at the same time. It feels _very_ solid. And it's available for a very decent price aftermarket right now, like $1500 on Chrono24.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the dial lume on the black dialled 2022 update (with black date disk) seems nowhere near as good as the previous gen?

I remember my original white dated SAR (stupidly sold) lit up like a tuna. Second to none with regard to the lume

This new one I’ve recently received is significantly less bright, patchy and just not the same.

The hands are pretty good still


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

ACG said:


> Has anyone noticed that the dial lume on the black dialled 2022 update (with black date disk) seems nowhere near as good as the previous gen?
> 
> I remember my original white dated SAR (stupidly sold) lit up like a tuna. Second to none with regard to the lume
> 
> ...


If this is true I’m thinking I should focus my hunt on a 2020-2021 SAR…


----------



## Gallowglass (Sep 16, 2020)

ACG said:


> Has anyone noticed that the dial lume on the black dialled 2022 update (with black date disk) seems nowhere near as good as the previous gen?
> 
> I remember my original white dated SAR (stupidly sold) lit up like a tuna. Second to none with regard to the lume
> 
> ...



Yes, my 2022 doesn’t have the lume I’ve seen in photos and it only last a few seconds at that. It’s a very cool feature and I was bummed by it.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

For the SAR the white date wheel looks the best.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Well i sent it back, as mentioned it lasted seconds rather than hours.

Not sure why they'd change it, the dial was no different


----------

